# Vehicle locker



## KZ810Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been searching for a small locker or safe to mount in the cab of my truck for times when I can't carry it, or are traveling. I Just need something small enough to fit a single semi-auto, and maybe an extra magazine or two. I'm always paranoid of leaving it in my truck even though I cable-lock it to the seat bracket and my truck has an alarm system. Also in the unfortunate time of need it would be easier to unlock the box than undo the cable and make ready. Any suggestions?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I recommend a safe from this company http://www.handgunsafe.com/ they are made from 1/4 inch steel plate, not sheet metal and have a reliable Simplex lock with no batteries or electronics to go bad. I have one in both of my vehicles.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking set up. Does it bolt or screw to the floor?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

> The safe is foam and carpet lined to protect the contents. *Mounting to a wood or metal surface is accomplished by using the four predrilled holes in the bottom of the safe.* The straightforward instructions are easy to follow and a versatile hardware kit comes with each safe.


...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> The safe comes with a built-in 30" LCD TV and a pizza oven. The safe is delivered by a hot looking Asian woman in a sexy dress.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


That hot looking asian woman wouldn't be slightly pregnant, would she?

Sounds like she'll only be delivering car safes to one vehicle on this forum!



WM


----------



## KZ810Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely a nice setup. It's bigger than what I was looking for, but without a doubt much sturdier than I was expecting. I will have to measure to see if I can squeeze the smallest one in somewhere. Has anyone ever seen anything else available?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> That hot looking asian woman wouldn't be slightly pregnant, would she?
> 
> Sounds like she'll only be delivering car safes to one vehicle on this forum!
> 
> ...


 - No, sorry. My wife isn't making any safe deliveries - U'll have to talk to the company to see who they will send  :smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got mine from www.Galls.com


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-gun-pistol-safe-car-and-travel-SINGLE-or-more_W0QQitemZ150063881176QQihZ005QQcategoryZ52501QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I bought one of these on Ebay a couple years ago. Works for me.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Baldy, yes the safes are bolted all the way thru to metal. It would take a very determined thief with the right tools, and time to use them, to steal my pistols.


----------

